# restaruant exhaust fan



## cda (May 2, 2013)

anyone seen one of these before??

1. have you required a rain cap for the discharge?

2. the plug at the bottom of the discharge, have you required a grease catcher below the plug?

anything else with this type of exhaust??

HRE - UTILITY SET - HIGH VELOCITY RESTAURANT DUTY


----------



## fireguy (May 2, 2013)

Unless there is an access panel on the fan side, the fan blades are difficult to clean.  The drip under the vertical duct needs a hose, draining into a bucket.  The bucket needs a lid.  Without a lid, grease can float to the top and spill onto the roof.  The optional chain is needed to support the weight of the fan.

Is this on a Burger King?  Inspection interval of 3 months or less to measure the grease depth.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

No another type

Just do not understand the large discharge opening, when it rains buckets???


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> No another type Just do not understand the large discharge opening, when it rains buckets???


When on, no water enters, when off, baffles at bottom (closed with airflow) let water drain.

you sometimes need upflow when other devices are near


----------



## cda (May 3, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> When on, no water enters, when off, baffles at bottom (closed with airflow) let water drain.you sometimes need upflow when other devices are near


thank you

one more rain question

fan not running, business closed for the night

It rains, and grease drain and grease pan catcher in place?? Doesn't the grease pan overflow???


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2013)

Can, just like side vent


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2013)

Ask for cut sheet for model used


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2013)

Omni Containment Systems

Grease Guard

Commercial Hood Cleaning Grease Containment Kitchen Exhaust Roof Cleaning Dryer Vents Grease Lock Filters Philadelphia

Home - DripLoc Service Program  the best, Scott and Barry have sold these all over the USA. I have used these and like them.

Pigs, socks and similar products work around roof drains

you can also steal plasic milk carton and fill them with filter media from the closest paint booth.  put them under the drain spout to collect grease from up blast fans.


----------

